# A couple more yosegi experiments



## alanemorrison (Mar 20, 2021)

Still playing with yosegi-like patterns ( still a bit rough and they have little inaccuracies in places )
Critiques welcome.


----------



## Joebobber (Mar 20, 2021)

Very nice.  Those little pieces must he impossible to cut and glue back up.


----------



## magpens (Mar 20, 2021)

Those are beautifully done !!! . Thanks for showing !!!

Please tell us again what "yosegi" actually means.

Also, could you show us an assembled/glued blank before you turn it ..... that would give me a better idea of the "starting point". . Thanks !!!


----------



## Humongous (Mar 20, 2021)

Very nice Alan!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 20, 2021)

Impresive work.


----------



## alanemorrison (Mar 20, 2021)

magpens said:


> Those are beautifully done !!! . Thanks for showing !!!
> 
> Please tell us again what "yosegi" actually means.
> 
> Also, could you show us an assembled/glued blank before you turn it ..... that would give me a better idea of the "starting point". . Thanks !!!


Hello Mal. Yosegi is also called Japanese marquetry. The process can be seen on youtube if you look up 'Yosegi zaiku'
I have some photographs in my media though I will try to post more detailed ones when time permits. My focus is getting my veg growing now.


----------



## alanemorrison (Mar 20, 2021)

Joebobber said:


> Very nice.  Those little pieces must he impossible to cut and glue back up.


I spend manys the time picking adhesive from my fingers.


----------



## TDahl (Mar 20, 2021)

Very nice. I have been researching Yosegi since I saw your last post. The symmetry on the chevrons looks really nice, The spacing looks pretty even. How did you get the spacing to appear even?


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2021)

Like what you are doing. Was not aware that is what it is called. I have had a design I had seen on FB quite awhile ago that I had saved and tried dissecting it but the video is too fast so every once in awhile I try slowing it down to comprehend the cuts. As simple as they look there are those hidden tidbits that are not shared and that is what I try to read into. Someday I may give it a real try. Like to transfer to a disc so that I can take into the shop and slow play it for each step. You seem to have a grasp on to the makings of some of these designs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RichAldrich (Mar 21, 2021)

Good stuff!


----------



## Sly Dog (Mar 21, 2021)

Great work, Alan - they keep getting better and better!


----------



## leehljp (Mar 21, 2021)

You have FAR more patience than I have. GREAT WORK!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 21, 2021)

Good work Alan,the alignments and glue lines are getting better each time.


----------

